# best british tv system



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

can anyone recommend the best system to use to watch british tv bbc and itv. We can not get much reception and would ask if anyone could tell me what system would be the best to have installed. All we want is BBC and ITV programmes mainly. Don't want to spend a fortune.
thanks. Live in Tala region


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Uk tv*

Hi, 
If you have internet access you can get all UK Tv for free through Expat Shield I use it and it is as good as the paid systems, though it does take longer to start up, so need to switch on 5 minutes before start of program.
Try it and see.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi,
> If you have internet access you can get all UK Tv for free through Expat Shield I use it and it is as good as the paid systems, though it does take longer to start up, so need to switch on 5 minutes before start of program.
> Try it and see.


I use Ex Pat Shield and it's great for watching programs that are on late in the evening in the UK, you can watch next day at your leisure,


----------



## maggiej (Feb 17, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> can anyone recommend the best system to use to watch british tv bbc and itv. We can not get much reception and would ask if anyone could tell me what system would be the best to have installed. All we want is BBC and ITV programmes mainly. Don't want to spend a fortune.
> thanks. Live in Tala region


Check out 'my-private-network' - Google it. Follow the instructions. You will need an S-Video cable to link your computer to TV. Good luck.


----------

